# Lightning from the last storm that rolled through



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

Saw some insane lightning so i grabbed the camera. Missed the really good ones but got one decent shot!


----------



## TXdoug (May 14, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Really cool!!


----------

